# [video] the amazing spiderman on hp touchpad



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

The game run only with cm9 o.a.t rom from xdadevelopers 
With official nightly the game doesn't work


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

man, that chick's arms must be pretty tired from all the terror.


----------



## canteli (Sep 24, 2011)

It works on the nightlies as well, when you flash the Adreno2xx driver for ICS


----------

